# md5 checksum for 8.1-release



## jotawski (Jul 25, 2010)

hi sirs,

once again, apologized me for disturbing this place but i found that md5 checksum for 8.1-release for i386 from ftp5 site is not correct as given in the MD5 file.


```
[wmc] /var/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1# cat MD5-8.1
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso) = 7266163259fe288f08e3749503c58f73
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso) = 4ead632b2655ca3bd5fc11f8d0c91a53
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso) = 75eb10e7586de1adf793e897ae344eb1
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso) = 2f245b65923ff37fe5b760515072d8a9
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img) = db63bb7c02fad1cf0d1f2f5c24530c45
[wmc] /var/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1# md5 FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE
-i386-memstick.img
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img) = db63bb7c02fad1cf0d1f2f5c24530c45
[wmc] /var/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1# md5 FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE
-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz) = cd16326297603d544c112d1aaa3fbc7d
[wmc] /var/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1# ll
total 4827506
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  operator  1996298670 Jul 25 07:30 FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dv
d1.iso.gz
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  operator   948244480 Jul 25 04:05 FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-me
mstick.img
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  operator         386 Jul 25 03:40 MD5-8.1
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  operator  1996298670 Jul 25 00:07 sus.md5-FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE
-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
[wmc] /var/ftp/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1#
```

would any one here confirm me that what i downloaded is correct ?


----------



## rusty (Jul 25, 2010)

```
SITE: MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso) = 75eb10e7586de1adf793e897ae344eb1
HOME: MD5 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz) = cd16326297603d544c112d1aaa3fbc7d
```

You're comparing the gzipped .iso, extract and compare the checksums after.


----------



## jotawski (Jul 25, 2010)

oh many thanks indeed.
from now on i can sleep well while burning dvd.

i fetched three (3) times since yesterday evenning because i did not observe the extension.

what a shame am i:r


----------

